# 2016 Subaru STI Engine - Exposed Ali/Steel protection



## C7 JFW

Hi DW,

So I decided to give my Subaru engine bay a first clean as it was a tip:










Which gave me this, which whilst it isn't perfect, it's certainly an improvement:










However, as you'll see just below the recirculating dump valve and on the ABS pump, Subaru have coated any exposed metal surface with a green film. I expect this is to combat Subaru's reputation for cars which corrode. The downside is that this green film is tacky and dirt gets stuck to it, making things look filthy.

Can anyone recommend a product to apply easily to these surfaces which dries clear and prevents corrosion please?

I'd like to get the surfaces protected as soon as possible & certainly before the weather changes and corrosion sets in.

Many Thanks

CJ


----------



## Ennoch

Most rust preventative waxes don't dry hard, they do remain sticky. The best I've found has been BH Dynax UC (UB is brown, UC is clear). That said, even though it doesn't 'dry' as such, it's still way better than anything Subaru UK spray on the cars.


----------



## C7 JFW

Greatly appreciated, thanks - I'll get some organised.


----------



## Suberman

That's quite a turnaround. :thumb:

Another :thumb: for BH products.


----------



## RicardoB

Suberman said:


> That's quite a turnaround. :thumb:
> 
> Another :thumb: for BH products.


Agree, great job. Very impressive


----------



## Devilman

Great turn around. 
Are you still enjoying the sti? I am still looking for a mint example.
Could Acf50 be the answer to a clean anti corrosion coating?
Devilman


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Dinitrol do a high temp clear wax for engine bays - could be the answer?

https://www.dinitroldirect.com/?s=4010


----------



## stonejedi

Very good work:thumb:it looks like it was the first time that the engine has ever been cleaned to still have the Subaru protection on it.SJ.


----------



## BaileyA3

That's a massive improvement. What method and products did you use?


----------



## Andyblue

Cracking improvement :thumb:


----------

